# Accidental inbreeding



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

My Female boxer got pregnant by her boxer/Pitt son. I'm really worried. This was a accident. Mom isn't fixed. And I was unable to keep dogs separated during mothers heat.

It was during hurricane Irma. We had to evacuate area. Because I live in the zone A on the coast. I wasn't going to leave my dogs like some horrible people do. So I had to put them in a cage together to transport them. I tried to buy 2 cages. But every store was out by the time I had to evacuate.

So I'm really worried about puppies. Has anybody accidently inbred Mother and Son before? What's the chances they will be fine? What's the risks? I'm new here. So any advice and such would be appreciated.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would get mum to a vet pronto and ask about the mismate injection, Alinzin in the UK, or an emergency spay.
How many days is it since they mated ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

That mating is far too close to be healthy.

I would see your Vet and arrange for your bitch to have the Mismate injection, which will prevent a pregnancy from becoming established.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I would get mum to a vet pronto and ask about the mismate injection, Alinzin in the UK, or an emergency spay.
> How many days is it since they mated ?


They mated Sept 10th. Its been too long. I'm getting her son fixed next week. But the ship has sailed


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It isn't too late for the Alizin injection.

I really believe you need to consult your Vet as soon as you can.

This has the potential to be a very problematic mating indeed and the last thing you want is to produce a litter of unhealthy pups.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2017)

Marie Acosta said:


> My Female boxer got pregnant by her boxer/Pitt son. I'm really worried. This was a accident. Mom isn't fixed. And I was unable to keep dogs separated during mothers heat.
> 
> It was during hurricane Irma. We had to evacuate area. Because I live in the zone A on the coast. I wasn't going to leave my dogs like some horrible people do. So I had to put them in a cage together to transport them. I tried to buy 2 cages. But every store was out by the time I had to evacuate.
> 
> So I'm really worried about puppies. Has anybody accidently inbred Mother and Son before? What's the chances they will be fine? What's the risks? I'm new here. So any advice and such would be appreciated.


First off. If you have intact dogs, you need a crate for each dog, hurricane or no hurricane.

Secondly, Irma did create a lot of homeless dogs. Please don't add to this overpopulation with this litter, not to mention the potential problems with a litter this close.

Get her in to the vet and discuss either a mismate type injection, or an emergency spay. If your vet is funny about the emergency spay, take her to your local shelter, where they will have a lot of experience with emergency spays and might even do it for a reduced rate.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

ouesi said:


> First off. If you have intact dogs, you need a crate for each dog, hurricane or no hurricane.
> 
> Secondly, Irma did create a lot of homeless dogs. Please don't add to this overpopulation with this litter, not to mention the potential problems with a litter this close.
> 
> Get her in to the vet and discuss either a mismate type injection, or an emergency spay. If your vet is funny about the emergency spay, take her to your local shelter, where they will have a lot of experience with emergency spays and might even do it for a reduced rate.


I have had Mom for 6 years. This was her only accidental pregnancy(2nd litter) I didn't know I'd have to evacuate right when She was in heat. I have lived in Florida for 25 years and this was the only time we had to evacuate in my area. So saying I need 2 crates is kind of pointless after the fact.

And as for Alizen
This is the first time I have heard of it. Its like a puppy abortion? I'm not exactly sure how I feel about it to be honest.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> It isn't too late for the Alizin injection.
> 
> I really believe you need to consult your Vet as soon as you can.
> 
> This has the potential to be a very problematic mating indeed and the last thing you want is to produce a litter of unhealthy pups.


Oh
I read up on injection a little bit. Its not available in United States


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2017)

Marie Acosta said:


> I have had Mom for 6 years. This was her only accidental pregnancy(2nd litter) I didn't know I'd have to evacuate right when She was in heat. I have lived in Florida for 25 years and this was the only time we had to evacuate in my area. So saying I need 2 crates is kind of pointless after the fact.
> 
> And as for Alizen
> This is the first time I have heard of it. Its like a puppy abortion? I'm not exactly sure how I feel about it to be honest.


What I meant was that having intact dogs means you need a crate for each dog, regardless of where you live or if you're going to need to evacuate or not. 
It's part of knowing how to keep intact dogs responsibly.

Alzin is not the only drug that halts pregnancy. Talk to your vet. Ask about options. As your bitch is 6 years old, I think an emergency spay would probably we a better route for her anyway. Yes, it is aborting the puppies, which is still better than making her go through another litter of potentially very unhealthy pups and adding to the pet overpopulation crisis.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

ouesi said:


> What I meant was that having intact dogs means you need a crate for each dog, regardless of where you live or if you're going to need to evacuate or not.
> It's part of knowing how to keep intact dogs responsibly.
> 
> Alzin is not the only drug that halts pregnancy. Talk to your vet. Ask about options. As your bitch is 6 years old, I think an emergency spay would probably we a better route for her anyway. Yes, it is aborting the puppies, which is still better than making her go through another litter of potentially very unhealthy pups and adding to the pet overpopulation crisis.


I have a two houses on my property. I usually put Male in Mother in law house when they go into heat.

As for the possibility of terminating puppies. I honestly didn't consider it. I'm going to discuss with my husband and family today. To consider option. Its sound advice. 
I have read that people actually inbreed on purpose. Moms/sons, Dads/daughters, siblings.
I never knew people would purposely do this. Granted I know pure breeds are basically inbred. 
But how often does risks happen. If there's is people out there doing it. But maybe it would be crueler to let her have these puppies if they could be unhealthy.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

I would be very concerned for the bitch. Imagine how distressed she would be if pups were born difformed and had to be PTS.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Sproglet said:


> I would be very concerned for the bitch. Imagine how distressed she would be if pups were born difformed and had to be PTS.


I am very concerned. For Mother and puppies. 
I know this will sound ignorant. But I don't personally believe in abortions. I am pro choice though. And I know they are dogs, not people. But I feel very conflicted right now to be honest. I wonder if there's a procedure to find out if puppies are healthy. Like a dog ultrasound or fluid tests. I'm going to have to talk to my vet asap.


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

But you believe in allowing a bitch to go through a pregnancy where the pups will be both her sons sons/daughters AND his brothers/sisters

The pups could be born and "appear" healthy and then have lots of problems in weeks/months/years down the line.

Is it worth the risk? Wouldn't be for me


(Edited got the family line mixed up)


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

petventure said:


> But you believe in allowing a bitch to go through a pregnancy where the pups will be both her sons sons/daughters AND his brothers/sisters
> 
> The pups could be born and "appear" healthy and then have lots of problems in weeks/months/years down the line.
> 
> ...


 You have very good points. And I appreciate your comments. I never dealt with this before. I just assumed that you can find out health of pups. Like the tests I did with my own 3 children.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2017)

Marie Acosta said:


> But I don't personally believe in abortions.


The reality is, dogs and cats are killed every day in obscene numbers in shelters and pounds throughout the US. Often after having lived miserable lives.
Miami Dade county alone took in nearly 15000 unwanted dogs in 2016 (no, that's not a typo, yes, those are three zeroes after the 15). Many of those dogs will have been euthanized for lack of a home.

A puppy in utero is not going to know any different. Your bitch will be better off spayed anyway.


----------



## petventure (Oct 1, 2017)

It would be a no contest for me I'm afraid


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Marie Acosta said:


> Like the tests I did with my own 3 children.


Who, presumably, were not fathered by your son ...


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

As brutal as this will sound, aborting puppies is often the kindest thing to do in this situation. The fact is that you've got an older girl, the puppies will be incredibly inbred, and you will struggle to find the kind of homes you'd like given the abundance of puppies out there. I would argue that it's kinder to have the pregnancy terminated now, rather than bring them into the world with health problems, let them go to people that aren't ideal, have them end up in shelters after months of pain and suffering, and then be put to sleep because they're unrehomable. It's possible that they will be healthy, that you'll find excellent homes, etc, but it's a gamble, and it's not really fair to gamble on their lives.

Your vet won't be able to tell you whether the puppies will be healthy or not at this stage. You would likely have to wait several years to find out the full extent to which the dogs are affected by genetic conditions.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Who, presumably, were not fathered by your son ...


No need to be sarcastic. Like I said, I have not dealt with this before. 
There are plenty of people that didn't have incestuous relationships. Found out fetus was deformed, and had to terminate pregnancy. I know people and dogs are not the same. I was just wondering if they had similar tests for dogs. 
I have 4 homes for 4 puppies already. That I know would be forever homes. But you all are right. This is something I should consider heavily. 
I know 3 generations of grandfather and Mothers line. All the dogs were very healthy. I was hoping maybe dogs would be fine.
But I'm glad I made post. Because now I know there's a healthy option I didn't know about.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

elmthesofties said:


> As brutal as this will sound, aborting puppies is often the kindest thing to do in this situation. The fact is that you've got an older girl, the puppies will be incredibly inbred, and you will struggle to find the kind of homes you'd like given the abundance of puppies out there. I would argue that it's kinder to have the pregnancy terminated now, rather than bring them into the world with health problems, let them go to people that aren't ideal, have them end up in shelters after months of pain and suffering, and then be put to sleep because they're unrehomable. It's possible that they will be healthy, that you'll find excellent homes, etc, but it's a gamble, and it's not really fair to gamble on their lives.
> 
> Your vet won't be able to tell you whether the puppies will be healthy or not at this stage. You would likely have to wait several years to find out the full extent to which the dogs are affected by genetic conditions.


Thank you. I didn't know it could possibly take years to find out medical problems. That's definitely a strong reason to do procedure.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Did I dream it, or was there an almost identical post to this one recently where bitch became pregnant as a result of having to leave home during hurricane and owners not able to keep bitch and dog separate? Not sure what the outcome was.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

@Marie Acosta
It's really good that you're taking advice on board. Abortion is a very emotive issue but dogs don't have the thought processes and ideals humans do, so a spay now will be a routine procedure which will terminate her pregnancy annd protect her in the future.
I wish you and your dogs well.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Did I dream it, or was there an almost identical post to this one recently where bitch became pregnant as a result of having to leave home during hurricane and owners not able to keep bitch and dog separate? Not sure what the outcome was.


I'm new here. But I'd imagine it would be a common problem during evacuations.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> @Marie Acosta
> It's really good that you're taking advice on board. Abortion is a very emotive issue but dogs don't have the thought processes and ideals humans do, so a spay now will be a routine procedure which will terminate her pregnancy annd protect her in the future.
> I wish you and your dogs well.


Thank you. My children know Mom is pregnant. I think I'm going to say it was a phantom pregnancy. 
I really didn't want to fix mother. Because She's a full boxer with papers. But I think this will be the only 100% healthy option.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> I'm new here.


Yes, I saw that you joined today.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Yes, I saw that you joined today.


I'm glad I did.
I didn't want to make a facebook post and deal with trolls. Just get advice from animal lovers. Found site on Google.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> I have a two houses on my property. I usually put Male in Mother in law house when they go into heat.
> 
> As for the possibility of terminating puppies. I honestly didn't consider it. I'm going to discuss with my husband and family today. To consider option. Its sound advice.
> I have read that people actually inbreed on purpose. Moms/sons, Dads/daughters, siblings.
> ...


I think you're referring to linebreeding, not inbreeding.

In this Country, the Kennel Club will not register inbred pups.

There is a very real risk of your pups having any number of health problems and, not only is that unfair to the pups, but also to anyone who takes one of them home, who could be facing a lot of expense and heartache.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Sweety said:


> I think you're referring to linebreeding, not inbreeding.
> 
> In this Country, the Kennel Club will not register inbred pups.
> 
> There is a very real risk of your pups having any number of health problems and, not only is that unfair to the pups, but also to anyone who takes one of them home, who could be facing a lot of expense and heartache.


""Inbreeding is the mating together of closely related dogs, for example mother/son, father/daughter and sibling/sibling matings. For breeders, it is a useful way of fixing traits in a breed-the pedigrees of some exhibition dogs show that many of their forebears are closely related. For example, there is a famous cat ......."

No line breading is more distant relatives. I meant inbreeding.
Mind you, I read up on this yesterday. I wouldn't willingly inbreed my dog. These would be mixed pups


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Marie Acosta said:


> Thank you. My children know Mom is pregnant. I think I'm going to say it was a phantom pregnancy.
> I really didn't want to fix mother. Because She's a full boxer with papers. But I think this will be the only 100% healthy option.


If you've had her six years then she is too old to breed from now anyway. She will be classed as a senior Dog at age 7 .... so all round it's best to just have her spayed now.

So many unwanted dogs in the world as it is. Breeding IMO should only be done to improve each breed.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> If you've had her six years then she is too old to breed from now anyway. She will be classed as a senior Dog at age 7 .... so all round it's best to just have her spayed now.
> 
> So many unwanted dogs in the world as it is. Breeding IMO should only be done to improve each breed.


Yeah her son is getting neutered neDr week. I'm calling my vet later today to find out her opinion. And maybe set up procedure


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> My Female boxer got pregnant by her boxer/Pitt son. I'm really worried. This was a accident. Mom isn't fixed. And I was unable to keep dogs separated during mothers heat.
> 
> It was during hurricane Irma. We had to evacuate area. Because I live in the zone A on the coast. I wasn't going to leave my dogs like some horrible people do. So I had to put them in a cage together to transport them. I tried to buy 2 cages. But every store was out by the time I had to evacuate.
> 
> So I'm really worried about puppies. Has anybody accidently inbred Mother and Son before? What's the chances they will be fine? What's the risks? I'm new here. So any advice and such would be appreciated.


No I've never accidentally bred nor have I obtained pups from accidents.

However, I have a dog from a mother/son breeding- lovely dog...great litter too.... but then the parents are stable with excellent structure, healthy, great drives, and long lived, the grand dam I saw owner at a show this year she's not really showing her age kicking like a younger dog.

As this is inbred with Boxers from probably non breeding quality dogs to begin with I'd do a spay / abort. Boxers can have a number of serious health conditions and also have high cancer risk. There is also things like allergies to consider. What health tests has the mother completed? Results? What is the lifespan, cancer issue of the line? You could be making dogs that will suffer greatly with genetic diseases.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

SpicyBulldog said:


> No I've never accidentally bred nor have I obtained pups from accidents.
> 
> However, I have a dog from a mother/son breeding- lovely dog...great litter too.... but then the parents are stable with excellent structure, healthy, great drives, and long lived, the grand dam I saw owner at a show this year she's not really showing her age kicking like a younger dog.
> 
> As this is inbred with Boxers from probably non breeding quality dogs to begin with I'd do a spay / abort. Boxers can have a number of serious health conditions and also have high cancer risk. There is also things like allergies to consider. What health tests has the mother completed? Results? What is the lifespan, cancer issue of the line? You could be making dogs that will suffer greatly with genetic diseases.


She's a high quality boxer. Like I said I know 3 generations of her line. Her grandparents are 11 years old. 
Also the father to her son was a high quality dog. He got hit by a car and sadly passed away. But I have papers and both and pedigree over view for both.
So no. Neither pitbull or boxer where not quality dogs......


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Marie Acosta said:


> She's a high quality boxer. Like I said I know 3 generations of her line. Her grandparents are 11 years old.
> Also the father to her son was a high quality dog. He got hit by a car and sadly passed away. But I have papers and both and pedigree over view for both.
> So no. Neither pitbull or boxer where not quality dogs......


Can you just clarify by what you mean? Quality, as in health wise, temperament wise, etc? And what do the lines have to show in those regards?
I'm not having a go, but every breeder out there claims to be breeding quality pups, but it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

elmthesofties said:


> Can you just clarify by what you mean? Quality, as in health wise, temperament wise, etc? And what do the lines have to show in those regards?
> I'm not having a go, but every breeder out there claims to be breeding quality pups, but it doesn't mean anything.


I have a lot of my stuff in storage. So I can't really get to her info to read her pedigree.
But high quality. 
Great health. Parents great health, grandparents great health, (what I actually seen with my own eyes)
Whole line great health. No medical issues. All lived to old age. No joint, eyes, hearing problems, ECT.....
Pretty exspensive dog.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

elmthesofties said:


> Can you just clarify by what you mean? Quality, as in health wise, temperament wise, etc? And what do the lines have to show in those regards?
> I'm not having a go, but every breeder out there claims to be breeding quality pups, but it doesn't mean anything.


It doesn't guarantee anything. Health testing is obviously very important but just because the parents are a great example of the breed, doesn't mean each and every puppy will be.

My Oscar comes from great lines, many champions ..... he has floppy ears when they should be pricked and his tail is longer than breed standard. All his littermates are fine.

Poppy's great x 3 grandfather was Crufts champion and while she's a cracking pet dog, she wouldn't win any awards!

A friend of mine shows her dogs so naturally classes her dogs as excellent standard. When she bred one we were promised 2nd pick of the litter (with her keeping first pick). After the pups were born my friend decided her pups were too good for "pet homes" which did cause quite a bit of friction at the time and even more so later on when she kept all 3 puppies and not one of them made it to showing, with two of them having to have major surgeries very young. Needless to say, I never took up her offer of then having one as an adult.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Westie Mum said:


> It doesn't guarantee anything. Health testing is obviously very important but just because the parents are a great example of the breed, doesn't mean each and every puppy will be.
> 
> My Oscar comes from great lines, many champions ..... he has floppy ears when they should be pricked and his tail is longer than breed standard. All his littermates are fine.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know it doesn't guarantee health of puppies.
It helps. But with inbreeding there's no guarantee .


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> She's a high quality boxer. Like I said I know 3 generations of her line. Her grandparents are 11 years old.
> Also the father to her son was a high quality dog. He got hit by a car and sadly passed away. But I have papers and both and pedigree over view for both.
> So no. Neither pitbull or boxer where not quality dogs......


Just to clarify I'm not having a go either so please don't take expense.

3 generations isn't many, it's important to know immediate ancestors, but looking at previous generations is also important since things from behind can potentially be carried and produced by your dog. It also shows previous line breeding that can very my affect your dogs COI. it is good that you know the recent ancestors and can vouch for that! 
I know my dogs pedigree by heart and about the lines involved. If your going to spay / neuter I understand it's nly as important.

What bloodlines was the Pit Bull part? It gives this breeding a complete 25% out cross, but I'm still a little concerned that if mom was carrying any unknown issue her son could have inhereted this and they could created affected pups together.



Marie Acosta said:


> I have a lot of my stuff in storage. So I can't really get to her info to read her pedigree.
> But high quality.
> Great health. Parents great health, grandparents great health, (what I actually seen with my own eyes)
> Whole line great health. No medical issues. All lived to old age. No joint, eyes, hearing problems, ECT.....
> Pretty exspensive dog.


What about heart? Did you do holters test? Can't this issue also go undetected (good to repeat test) and show up from parents who were / appear healthy?


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

SpicyBulldog said:


> Just to clarify I'm not having a go either so please don't take expense.
> 
> 3 generations isn't many, it's important to know immediate ancestors, but looking at previous generations is also important since things from behind can potentially be carried and produced by your dog. It also shows previous line breeding that can very my affect your dogs COI. it is good that you know the recent ancestors and can vouch for that!
> I know my dogs pedigree by heart and about the lines involved. If your going to spay / neuter I understand it's nly as important.
> ...


The pitbull was a great bloodline too. And I also know higher than his grandparents personally.
He was breed by my ex husband. He was a Blue American bully Pitt. I have know his line for 20 years.(personally) 
But the pedigree goes farther obviously for both. And the pedigree had all healthy dogs.
I got them regularly tested. And dad of the boxer/Pitt tested too when he was alive.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Both breeders where friends/family. I'm not a breeder myself. I just wanted great dogs to be a part of my family. That's why I didn't mind that they were two different breeds. 
I had so many wanting mixed puppies ( with my Pitt and boxer) so that was the only reason why I breed her the first time. I kept one. But I know the homes where the other 6 are. 
So these puppies are very important to me. I could find them forever homes.
But if the risk is too high, then I will spay her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2017)

Marie Acosta said:


> I got them regularly tested. And dad of the boxer/Pitt tested too when he was alive.


Tested for what?


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Well worms and shots a on a regular.
But they been put on minister before for heart. And had x rays for hips.
They did blood, fecal and urine tests before. Me and my husband have a deal
I take kids to doctors. He takes dogs to vet.
The worst that ever showed up was hook worms.
Had to get a blood transfusion for a puppy I gave away. Not sure how mom got it with last pregnancy. But I treated all puppies and parents. Only had to get one puppy a blood transfusion.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> The pitbull was a great bloodline too. And I also know higher than his grandparents personally.
> He was breed by my ex husband. He was a Blue American bully Pitt. I have know his line for 20 years.(personally)
> But the pedigree goes farther obviously for both. And the pedigree had all healthy dogs.
> I got them regularly tested. And dad of the boxer/Pitt tested too when he was alive.


Actually this is very interesting. The majority of Am Bully breeders IME are breeding terrible structure and don't care about health. I've seen a few keeping good structure in their program and actually health testing, which is great. Can you share names of the parents?


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

The parents of the Pitt were princess and shredder.
The grandparent of princess was called chaos. But for some reason he had a long drawn out name in pedigree. Sir something or another.
I have a lot of stuff in storage after Irma. But I could always post list when I have chance.

The pit was actually a far better line than boxer. I mean health wise the boxers where fine. But my boxer has too much white on her coat. While I find her beautiful. I guess too much white is a bad thing in boxers.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> The parents of the Pitt were princess and shredder.
> The grandparent of princess was called chaos. But for some reason he had a long drawn out name in pedigree. Sir something or another.
> I have a lot of stuff in storage after Irma. But I could always post list when I have chance.
> 
> The pit was actually a far better line than boxer. I mean health wise the boxers where fine. But my boxer has too much white on her coat. While I find her beautiful. I guess too much white is a bad thing in boxers.


What was the prefix if you recall on the names?

Yes standard calls for specific amount of white. Also white / white head runs the risk of deafness.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll find out within 48 hrs and let you know. They had really long names. But for some reason was called something else at home. I'm not sure why the names were different than there names on pedigree. But I remember reading it. And princess was the only name that wasn't long. I left a message with my ex. But I have to go in my unit on sat/sun anyways. I can grab out of my keepsake box.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> I'll find out within 48 hrs and let you know. They had really long names. But for some reason was called something else at home. I'm not sure why the names were different than there names on pedigree. But I remember reading it. And princess was the only name that wasn't long. I left a message with my ex. But I have to go in my unit on sat/sun anyways. I can grab out of my keepsake box.


Well lol registered names would be awful long to call out hehe. Which is why they have a "call name" for at home for every day use. Look forward to the pedigree info / names. 
I know he passed but do you have pics of the Am Bully dad?


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a lot of pics of him. But not too many digital ones. 
This is a really old pic of him when he was a puppy.
Ill go search my drive for more


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Wait. I'm sorry that was his litter mates....


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Him a as a puppy


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> Him a as a puppy


That's him? Cute. I like a little blaze on em.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

His grandma shredder


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Marie Acosta said:


> His grandma shredder


Grandpa I meant.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

His mom and sister( different litter)


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

This was the mother boxer and her whole litter. If you see the far right too. That's my Dora(white boxer) it was really weird she came out white. And the only one. Both parent are mostly brindle


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

As your bitch looks to be a white? I'd steer well away from an inbred litter also. Whites carry a higher chance of deafness, skin related issues/allergies & cancer. Adding into that a close breeding which can carry it's own risks and her later age for a first time litter, you're really stacking the deck against you IMO. It would be irresponsible to continue.


----------



## Marie Acosta (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes. She's mostly white. But she has none of the problems besides for slight allergies. 
But I'm not going to debate weather the litter would be irresponsible or not.... Because I already said I'm going to look into spaying her while pregnant.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Marie Acosta said:


> Yes. She's mostly white. But she has none of the problems besides for slight allergies.
> But I'm not going to debate weather the litter would be irresponsible or not.... Because I already said I'm going to look into spaying her while pregnant.


Ok, but allergies can have a genetic influence. Also, without actually fully health testing both dogs you don't really know what hereditary conditions they're carrying which could be passed onto their pups. Hopefully your vet can further advice you.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm afraid the whole point of this thread may be overlooked here.

Your bitch may be well bred, but, she has been mated by her Son. Neither have been health tested for hereditary conditions. Any resulting litter could be very badly affected.

My PRTs were all beautifully bred, from the oldest and most proven lines, but I would have never allowed a Mother/Son mating to even happen, let alone continue.

This is not about pedigrees.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> As your bitch looks to be a white? I'd steer well away from an inbred litter also. Whites carry a higher chance of deafness, skin related issues/allergies & cancer. Adding into that a close breeding which can carry it's own risks and her later age for a first time litter, you're really stacking the deck against you IMO. It would be irresponsible to continue.


I don't disagree with your health assessment and advice, only pointing out that in order for her to now be pregnant by her own son this wouldn't be her 1st time litter.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Marie Acosta said:


> Yes. She's mostly white. But she has none of the problems besides for slight allergies.
> But I'm not going to debate weather the litter would be irresponsible or not.... Because I already said I'm going to look into spaying her while pregnant.


Glad you will look into the spay / abort. Allergies are genetic, so with it being mother to son a slight allergy issue could be a severe one in the next inbred generation. 
You seem like a willing responsible owner to me. Which unfortunately there are not enough of.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Westie Mum said:


> It doesn't guarantee anything. Health testing is obviously very important but just because the parents are a great example of the breed, doesn't mean each and every puppy will be.
> 
> My Oscar comes from great lines, many champions ..... he has floppy ears when they should be pricked and his tail is longer than breed standard. All his littermates are fine.
> 
> ...


Of course, that's very true. To be honest, I was mostly trying to see if there were any other reasons why it might be a good idea to terminate the pregnancy.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I'm afraid the whole point of this thread may be overlooked here.


You beat me to it. The thread has gone off at a tangent; the original post surely was about the problem of a mismate, not what 'quality' the parents are. Whether the parents are 
'quality' or even if they were 100% mongrels, the problem is the same.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't really see any point in continuing this thread, it's wayyyy off topic, OP has said she will terminate.
No matter how good mum's pedigree is, dad is a cross breed and her son, so the pups would be cross-breeds with potentially the problems of inbreeding as well.
@Marie Acosta , I hope you will update us about mum dog , and wish you luck with getting settled after the devastation of Hurricane Irma.
Good luck.
:Locktopic


----------

